# Baldwin County Crappie



## Double Jerk (May 22, 2009)

Me and the boy triedto rush spring along this weekend. The water temp was around 59 degrees. Crappie were good size but not super aggressive. Caught them in 2 feet and 8 feet. Good trip, but with current weather pattern, bite should be on fire by 2nd week of April.

Catfish / pecker bass bite was insane. The boy was catching catfish ona small crappie crankbait (silver /black). I have done this randomly in the past but they were hammering the crank for 2 days.

I hope the photo comes through, still a rookie on photo attachment.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Cool Report. 

Thanks for sharing. Where in Baldwin Co.?


----------



## Double Jerk (May 22, 2009)

We were around Little Lizard.

The water was very muddy but improving. This should be an awesome spring. 

Still trying to attach photos


----------

